# Tow Rope glove problem



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

I take mine off


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

SnoeMan said:


> I take mine off


ropeburn? 
10char


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Not too bad 
I grab hard and fast, not let the rope slide much.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Just wear some crap Wal-Mart gloves.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Just wear some crap Wal-Mart gloves.


this crossed my mind, but i wold like to keep my hands semi warm/dry.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You're on a tow rope, not the BC backcountry.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> You're on a tow rope, not the BC backcountry.



good point. i think im gonna go with ur advice. I figgure while park riding i get pretty worked up and warm anyways, i can just throw on the decent gloves when i start hitting normal runs


----------

